# Trying N Texas..



## TexasTodd (Sep 19, 2007)

Hello Everyone.

First let me say I really dig the information here and find yall very informative!

I am attempting to grow my own from some randome seed from my last buy.
I germinated fine.
I planted in large pots with no failure.
I am now about 6 weeks in and down to 1 plant form 6. (excessive rain and angry wife killed others..."I thought you were quittting!"... yeah right!)

I have used Miracle grow a couple of times (no schedule.. about a week apart) and the remaining plant is just now 1 foot tall.

Questions:

1. How long do I have for Veg growth?
2. What nutes should I use to maximize efforts with time of veg growth remaining?
3. When should I stop w/ any nutes and go straight water?

Thanks in advance yall!


----------



## jash (Sep 19, 2007)

:welcome:,if your plant is 6 weeks old you'll see preflowers very soon,during the last 1-2 weeks of flowering you should stop nutes and give her just plain water


----------



## TexasTodd (Sep 20, 2007)

Can you send a pic of "pre flowering"?

Also, can I still top the plant?

How much of what kind of nutes should I use?


----------



## Nico (Sep 20, 2007)

Hiya
Plenty of topics here http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9394


A little late i the year for outdoor growing so your plants sorry plant will be small. 

Vegative growth happens until the hours of daylight and sunlight are equal or 12/12. When it gets to this time the plants will hopefully be mature regardless of size and switch form veg to the flowering stage. Normally you can tell my looking closely at the internodes they will start alternating and also look for flower pods.

I have a post with pics of alternating nodes and preflower.. See Here http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14543&page=2

Answers.
1 Veg stops as mentioned above

2 Miracle grow is not the best. For veg generally a high nitrogen fert. Preferabally organic.. My veg is Bio-Canna it has 12n-4p-6k.. I would suspect that your plant maybe starting the flowering cycle by now. As soon as buds appear as explained in the above thread and my pics. Switch to a flowering organic fert or fert for edible plants. Usually High in pottasium. I use Bio-canna flowering fert.. 4n-6p-10k The potassium K. helps flowering.

3. 7-10 days before harvest stop nutes..

4. Topping now would be a waste of time in my opinion. once flowering starts all the energy goes to flower making, If you top now you will force the plant into concentrating its energy in repairing itself as opposed to flowering. An poss stress it. Topping is fine earlier in the season.

5. As for How much Nutes. read the label then at 1st use quarter strength.. What the plant for signs of problems after a few days and increase and decrease depending. 

There are many views on nutes and how much. So its really upto you.
My flower nutes specially formulated for cannabis says feed 4 times a week for the first 2 weeks of flowering then twice a week until a week before harvest then none. The amount is recommended on my bottle as far as diltion goes. and so far the plants have no signs of nute problems.

As I said its upto you what you use but definatley well diluted at first and not too frequent. You will know if you over do it.

Hope this helps

Marijuana sex ed  by Mutt http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16565
Nutrients requirements by Hick http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1957

Nico


----------



## TexasTodd (Sep 20, 2007)

Take alook at the attachment and tell me if you think it is flowering or still topp=-able.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## TexasTodd (Sep 20, 2007)

BTW, the sun comes up about 7:15 am and sets 7:30.


----------



## triprey (Sep 21, 2007)

Can't really tell from that shot, but it looks like it could be starting to flower. I would not top it.  With an outdoor grow this late in Texas, you should just let it do it thing.  Our time is already down to 12/12. 

That soil look way to dry man, water that baby!


----------



## TexasTodd (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks Nico and Jash... I figured as much.
Thisis my forst grow and done very loosely.

I watered yesterday and expect it to work out okay.

I'll let you know!~


----------



## Nico (Sep 21, 2007)

TexasTodd said:
			
		

> Take alook at the attachment and tell me if you think it is flowering or still topp=-able.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


 
post a closeup pic of the very top.

1.5meg for a pic is a big big tho.

try 500k jpg


----------



## TexasTodd (Sep 21, 2007)

Here ys go...


----------



## jash (Sep 21, 2007)

its difficult to say from this pic,switch "macro on" on your cam and try again a closer one


----------



## TexasTodd (Sep 21, 2007)

Let's try again...

Also, added some regular  miracle grow yest that helped green it up and added flowering nutes today... hope they don't burn it up.


----------



## jash (Sep 21, 2007)

attention with nutes,i burned my outdoor plant using nutes with soil already prefert (wich was a lots bigger than yours),then to save her i repoted


----------



## jash (Sep 21, 2007)

try another one closer at a higher reso,do your shot under shade if possible


----------



## Nico (Sep 22, 2007)

Nico said:
			
		

> post a closeup pic of the very top.
> 
> 1.5meg for a pic is a big big tho.
> 
> try 500k jpg


 
Yeh as mentioned  About 500k jpg should be better and a little closer if you can.

TIP
If you have a digital slr camera you can turn the lense around and hold it in place them move i and out like a magnifying glass..

It does look like it is poss flowering!!  :watchplant:  for the size and age of the plant it is quite dense up top so fingers crossed


Nico


----------

